

Live Streaming solution. - Titusak

Hi, 
Obviously there is a lot of tech guys here, and since I know nothing about &quot;live streaming technologie&quot; I was wondering if you could help me to understand something.<p>I would like to create a based community website which propose &quot;live streaming classes&quot;. 
The teacher would be able to choose between asking a fee for people who want to enter the classe, leave it free, and, why not, just ask for donation.<p>The think is, I cant conceptualize in my head, how the streaming part work. Should I consider live streaming services supplier ? or should I host it on my own ?<p>Is someone enough kind could help me to understand this please ?
======
andymoe
Consider a turnkey streaming service or one of the major CDNs that provide
such things instead of running streaming infrastructure yourself.

What about a "Kickstarter for courses?" (that one's free folks) where
potential instructors propose a course and syllabus etc and if they can
generate enough interest in x days then it moves forward and you take a cut to
cover the live streaming + small margin and hopefully record the lectures
along with the questions and answers from students.

~~~
Titusak
That is... actually, not a bad idea :) Thank you, will consider it during the
week end.

